# RLD Hobbies - 2 Thumbs Up!!!



## Rotordriver (Nov 25, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Robby at RLD Hobbies to place an order. I just wanted to put a good word out there for him. This was the first order I have ever placed with RLD and was very pleased. Robby was very personable and knowledgeable. Thanks again, Robby.

I ordered the Crest TE Revolution with the Super Base Station Receiver. I was planning on buying a box of 8' diameter Ariso track but Robby informed me that Bachmann started making brass track and I thought I would give it a try. I'll let you know what I think.

Jeff 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for this information. I too have been curious about the Bachmann track and have heard lots of good things about Robby at RLD. 

Fil


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD is great! Since Ridge Road left the scene, RLD has been my main place. Mainly because Robby is very helpful.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I too have had Great service with Robby








If I need something and he doesn't have it and it isn't in stock at Aristo, USA, etc. He goes looking for it thru other dealers he knows. Now that's going beyond the call of duty








He's got my business AND his shipping gets things here in two working days







He's a great guy and we've had many a good talk on the phone too. Then after hours, I can order things on-line on his store web page !!! It's the only way to go in my book.

Rocky


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree. I switched to RLD when Ridge Road closed. Glad I did. Good guy to work with and always has time to talk a bit. He is now my go to on-line store.


----------



## mmp70160 (Dec 6, 2011)

I can certainly recommed RLD, especially if your order needs speciial attention! 

Late last year, I decided to get into the Aristo-Carft Train Engineer system, so I ordered about a dozen Aristo-Carft locomotives with receivers from four different dealers. I ordered a pair of units from Robbie with receivers AND Phoenix sound systems on the day before Thanksgiving and they arrived exacty two weeks later. This was faster than anyone else. 

After Christmas, I wanted five more units with receivers and sound, so I ordered them all from Robbie, and they arrived in 19 days. Several other dealers offer good prices, and good service on routine orders; but if you want really fast service on engines with receivers and/or sound, RLD is the place to go.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I just have to put in another good post for Robby








After receiving a few new LGB cars from Evil bay last week, I needed to get some modern trucks for them. So I rang Robby up on da blower (phone) and ordered the trucks, they came in 3 days. But what I forgot to do was find some Kadee 836s to body mount couplers for them. Once again, I was on the blower to Robby. "Dude, I messed up and can't find any 836s for these cars" I told him. "How fast can you get me couplers ???" Well, this mornings mail came and there they were. So now I can get these cars finished and ready to roll this weekend. I have never had such great service from a on-line dealer. Thanks again Robby for your great service !!!!!!!









Rocky


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't done any actual business with 'Robby' but last yr I sent him a email query regards $/availability ! His response was very very fast and informative !! 


I utilize his website has it is quick, seemingly well-maintained, updated, and easily utilized . . . . not a chugger like the majority (which includes most manufacturers !!) 


And coincidentally yesterday 'cause of all the chatter about dealer shutting their doors due to $$ vs the new AC restructuring, . . . . I selected 4 items of the crest/revo lineup noted the stated price from both online catalogues . . . . granted individually it was a 50/50 split on which source was cheaper, but total $ of all 4 items RDL beat out AC by a couple u.s.$ So RDL would get the business 'cause shpg would be similiar maybe even cheaper since this is a international -- outside the continental u.s.ofa. scenario. 

Granted i would have also first chkd our own regionals (outside that "continental usofa" space) regards $/availability ! 


trackside rambling, 

doug c


----------

